# A Tough Choice



## MedTechStudent (10 Mar 2008)

Hello everyone, some of you might remember me being in here very regularly a couple months ago.  Then I wasn't, so I'm going to tell you what happened with my recruitment process.

By December, I still had not heard anything from the CF about my application, and I was starting to get nervous.  I went on tour with a band called Hello Operator, they have toured with Simple Plan, The Killers, Hilary Duff, Loverboy, and some other big names.  And it turns out they needed a bass player.  

Anyways when I got back from tour, literally that same day the CFRC called me and told me I had been accepted, and would be leaving in a week for Quebec.  It was the hardest thing I have ever had to do saying no to them, took almost 6 months to apply and 5 min to say no.  No to almost $3,000 a month to go to school.  Haha, wow it seams so much more stupid when you type it.  I mean what I'm doing now is a huge opportunity, and something I felt I had to take advantage of while I am this young (just turned 18).  

And yes I still want this very badly, and it is something I know I will end up doing with my life, but I know that if I had gone, I would be doing pushups in St Jean right now saying "You bloody idiot, you had your whole life to do this why didn't you just try music."  

Anyways, thought that to anyone that ever wondered what came out it this, now you know.  I'm open to opinions.  Nice to see that things haven't changed here.

Take care, Kyle

ps. Oh thats right, the only thing I am happy bout it this, is that the application process, if and when it is repeated wont take nearly as long because of the paper work they already have.  fingers crossed


----------



## TCBF (10 Mar 2008)

- Good for you.  You are 18, you have lots of time.  Tour with the band while you are still young, then join the CF before you look like Keith Richards!


----------



## Mike Baker (10 Mar 2008)

Kyle, at least you are doing what you want to really do now. Like you said, you have many more years to join the forces, and if you really don't think that it's right for you now, it may be in a few more years. Myself, I want to join right now 


Good on ya bro! And best of luck to you!


Baker


----------



## medaid (10 Mar 2008)

Best of luck. CF will always be here. Just make sure you're not too doped up to get in when you want to


----------



## Meridian (10 Mar 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> ps. Oh thats right, the only thing I am happy bout it this, is that the application process, if and when it is repeated wont take nearly as long because of the paper work they already have.  fingers crossed



From experience, don't necessarily count on that.


----------



## MedTechStudent (10 Mar 2008)

Meridian said:
			
		

> From experience, don't necessarily count on that.



Ya, I'm not counting on it.  Just hopeful because thats what I was told by the Cpl who called me with the acceptance.

Well, heres hoping :cheers:


----------



## fire_guy686 (10 Mar 2008)

You made the choice you felt was best for now and as long as your happy that is the main thing. 

Best of luck with your band and good luck if you choose to apply again.


----------



## benny88 (10 Mar 2008)

MedTechStudent,

     I think you made the right choice, you gotta follow your gut instinct. But remember, you can still play music or be in a band as a hobby while with the CF (after your initial training.) But can you do cool military training while in a band?
     That being said, everyone in this thread is right that you have tons of time to join, and the CF isn't going anywhere. Good luck in your future.


Benny


----------



## kincanucks (10 Mar 2008)

_But remember, you can still play music or be in a band as a hobby while with the CF (after your initial training.)_

Yes that would be the same thing as he gets to do now. :  You should have stopped after "I think".

MedTechStudent, who gives a flying frack what any of us think of your decision, be a man and except it.  You don't need to come on here looking for any blessings. Live your life now.  Good Luck.


----------



## MedTechStudent (11 Mar 2008)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> MedTechStudent, who gives a flying frack what any of us think of your decision, be a man and except it.  You don't need to come on here looking for any blessings. Live your life now.  Good Luck.


 :rofl:, true, I just like hearing peoples opinions, and interested if anyone else had a similar experience


----------



## X-mo-1979 (11 Mar 2008)

Hilary Duff.Nuff said.
Army or a little hottie that makes me feel like a dirty old man.

...I don't think I would be allowed with 200 m of her... ;D


----------



## MedTechStudent (18 Mar 2008)

If any of you are interested, heres some footage of one of our shows at the Opera House in TO.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=McWoun8DVSE


----------



## RTaylor (18 Mar 2008)

Hey Med, try checking out the reserve units in your area. Just because you don't want to go into the regs doesn't mean you can't go part time 

I sort of did the same thing, was in the reserves for 2 years (left at 21). I made the mistake of leaving it and not thinking about it until a few years later, then life caught up with me in a whirlwind and until recently I've decided to persue my dream at the old age of 29, married and a 2nd child on the way. Just got done my medical and so on, told me it'll be a few weeks.

Never give up your dreams for anything. Ever. If playing in a band is what you want to do then DO IT. You're 18 years old, I'm 11 years older and joining up with a family to boot. 

PS - If your band gets really big dont forget us on the forums...we could use a few free tickets or a concert overseas on some crapbag area


----------

